# Mozzi–Kneubühler–Stucki–Cicada, Blinker zum fairen Preis!



## Regentaucher (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Boardies,


viele von euch alten Hasen werden sich noch an die Klassiker wie den Schweizer Hechtlöffel *Kneubühler* und die Perlmutt-Blinker von *Stucki Thun*  erinnern!

Super fängige Hecht - Zander  + Barschblinker mit einer tollen Aktion!


Und für die Forellenangler oder Schleppfischer unter uns – sind es die *Mozzi* Blinker & Löffel die jährlich beachtliche Rekorde vorweisen können.


Für Barsch - Zocker sind es die beliebten *CICADEN* die den Stachelbrüdern mit großem Erfolg beim Vertikal - Angeln nachstellen. 


In unserem Shop www.Angler-Oase.de ist für jeden Raubfisch-Angler was dabei.

Für Boardies gibt es Sonderkonditionen, einfach mal anfunken #h 

Viel Spass beim stöbern!

Regentaucher vom
Angler - Oase Team


----------

